# Až tak



## Ewa O_o

What it means? 
I invite a friend to visit me, and she said "až tak". 
Other time, I said, that I would be happy to see her paints and she said "až tak" 

When to use "až tak"?


----------



## Cautus

“Až tak” means, in this context, she don’t take your statement too seriously or she already know you want her and she want to play social/relation games with you. It means you crossed a certain line to be considered to be uncrossabble in particular time.
Cautus

PS: “Až tak” means “I am flattered or surprised or shocked and I don’t want this at all/now - in case of women you never know for sure  they want your attention but you can’t relate on nothing. Ask youself is she good for you and vice versa? And the true will appear... in a case it not, you have to try your luck. Good luck 
PS2: I suppose you don’t know each other for long time, do you?


----------



## Ewa O_o

Cautus said:


> “Až tak” means, in this context, she don’t take your statement too seriously or she already know you want her and she want to play social/relation games with you. It means you crossed a certain line to be considered to be uncrossabble in particular time.
> Cautus
> 
> PS: “Až tak” means “I am flattered or surprised or shocked and I don’t want this at all/now - in case of women you never know for sure  they want your attention but you can’t relate on nothing. Ask youself is she good for you and vice versa? And the true will appear... in a case it not, you have to try your luck. Good luck
> PS2: I suppose you don’t know each other for long time, do you?


Thanks. Yes, you right 😉


----------



## Cautus

Thanks. Yes, you right 😉
This confirms my theory that your penfriend wants to keep his personal distance and be the one to handle this particular situation. I suppose this state of relation is not permanent, it changes when we know each other better. This is not restricted to a partnership only, it applies to any personal relation.
_Cautus_


----------



## Pavlous

Cautus said:


> “Až tak” means, in this context, she don’t take your statement too seriously or she already know you want her and she want to play social/relation games with you. It means you crossed a certain line to be considered to be uncrossabble in particular time.
> Cautus
> 
> PS: “Až tak” means “I am flattered or surprised or shocked and I don’t want this at all/now - in case of women you never know for sure  they want your attention but you can’t relate on nothing. Ask youself is she good for you and vice versa? And the true will appear... in a case it not, you have to try your luck. Good luck
> PS2: I suppose you don’t know each other for long time, do you?


Hello,
To Cautus: I suppose you're right.

To Ewa: Sometimes people say things unintentionally. It could mean nothing 😉
Like Cautus said, people say that to express that they're surprised to hear something "unexpected".

For instance:
A: Váš byt je velice dobře vybaven. Rád bych ho viděl na vlastní oči.
B: Až tak?
(A's interest is probably unexpected or unwanted, but as I said it could be just an utterance and could mean nothing)


----------



## Cautus

A: Rád bych s tebou pozoroval hvězdy.
B: Bezva.
A: A držel tě za ruku.
B: Až tak?


----------



## Pavlous

Cautus said:


> A: Rád bych s tebou pozoroval hvězdy.
> B: Bezva.
> A: A držel tě za ruku.
> B: Až tak?


Povedený příklad 🤣


----------



## Hrdlodus

It can be translated: "Even that much?"


----------



## Cautus

Hrdlodus said:


> It can be translated: "Even that much?"


Good Lord
Say
interjections of surprise and shock - synonyms and related words | Macmillan Dictionary
_Cautus_


----------

